# Rabbit and Raccoon Swimming in the River



## PixelRabbit (Aug 20, 2012)

A couple days ago we were sitting on the deck and I noticed something on the river.  
It looked "odd" so I grabbed my camera and snapped a couple shots.  Much to my surprise it was a rabbit!









I looked up rabbits and swimming because I  never really put the two together.  Found out that they don't like it much but will do it to get away from a predator.

A little while later in the day we heard a big ruckus up river. Whatever it was didn't sound happy, it sounded like it was fighting for it's life.  Again I grabbed the camera and this time found a raccoon in the river.

I'm not sure what is on the shoreline around here going after everyone, it is obviously pretty nasty and perhaps uninterested in getting in the river?


----------



## Tony S (Aug 20, 2012)

Is Loch Nessy next?  Keep your camera handy just in case.

Thanks for showing something I've never even thought about happening. Never seen a rabbit in the water swimming before either.


----------



## yv0nne (Aug 20, 2012)

That is so neat. Glad the little bun got away!


----------



## pgriz (Aug 20, 2012)

You have bobcats around?


----------



## Jaemie (Aug 20, 2012)

Of course, President Carter narrowly survived a swimming killer rabbit:  

[video]http://politicalticker.blogs.cnn.com/2010/11/21/jimmy-carter-explains-rabbit-attack/[/video]


----------



## PixelRabbit (Aug 21, 2012)

Thanks everyone 

Pgriz, there are reports of bears, cougars, wolves, lynx (in the winter mostly) etc... In the area. We hear coyotes most nights too. We haven't seen any of these gorgeous creatures yet but we have our eyes peeled, especially at night.

Jaemie, lol I saw that when I looked up rabbit's swimming, damn killer bunnies! Run away!!


----------

